# Craftsman - Tecumseh cross reference



## LogHomeFool (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a 6.5HP Craftsman lawnmower with an engine model # 143.966500. I've looked up in cross reference and don't seem to have a Tecumseh model that I can work from. Can anybody help here?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sears 143.966500 crosses over to Tecumseh VLV65-502501A


----------

